# Fluorescent Low-bay Solution



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

GEORGE D said:


> Any suggestions as to what kind of fixtures to recommend for a shop with open 15' ceilings? Or even a light output/area coverage chart.


T-5 HO's....:thumbsup:


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> T-5 HO's....:thumbsup:


Yeah I'd like to but at 15' I'm afraid the output would be too much, if that's even a problem, but I recall in the past doing a similar job that the lighting rep suggested t8's. Been a while though and I worked for someone else then.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

We just installed about 40 of them in an area that had about 15' ceilings. 

The worked great and the workers complimented us how much better the lighting was. We installed them about 15' each way from each other, but I think they were 4 or 6 lamp T-8's...I'm checking into that now.


----------



## JHFWIC (Mar 22, 2012)

Id go with the T5 4lamp at that height they will work great.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

What do you mean by "open" 15' ceilings. We've use T5 HO's and love the results. 4-bulb fixtures with reflectors. It depends on how many foot-candles you're trying to achieve. I've found with the fixtures I use, it's just as cheap to use more 4-bulb fixtures than 6-bulb fixtures with wider spacing. Another plus is the T5's long life!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

GEORGE D said:


> Yeah I'd like to but at 15' I'm afraid the output would be too much, if that's even a problem, but I recall in the past doing a similar job that the lighting rep suggested t8's. Been a while though and I worked for someone else then.


You can get the in 4 lamp and 2 lamp as well .

I would not use the T-8's for that application unless it will be above 70 f at all times.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

GEORGE D said:


> Yeah I'd like to but at 15' I'm afraid the output would be too much, if that's even a problem, but I recall in the past doing a similar job that the lighting rep suggested t8's. Been a while though and I worked for someone else then.


Also keep in mind that the light output will drop over time.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Good info, this is why I ask, don't know why they spec'd t8's on that project, something about too bright but in a workshop I don't think there's ever enough light. I think I'll try to convince t 5's then.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

wendon said:


> What do you mean by "open" 15' ceilings. We've use T5 HO's and love the results. 4-bulb fixtures with reflectors. It depends on how many foot-candles you're trying to achieve. I've found with the fixtures I use, it's just as cheap to use more 4-bulb fixtures than 6-bulb fixtures with wider spacing. Another plus is the T5's long life!


Open as in no suspended ceiling. Exposed joists/trusses.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

GEORGE D said:


> Good info, this is why I ask, don't know why they spec'd t8's on that project, something about too bright but in a workshop I don't think there's ever enough light. I think I'll try to convince t 5's then.


For some reason it seems like the some of the lighting companies like to push the t8's. Some say that overheating can be a problem. I've never had a problem with them. There is just no way a T8 can compare with the T5's:no:


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

I have heard some utility co. give better rebates for t8 than for t5 because of the lower wattage. So, ec's buy more t8 to get as much light as the t5. As a result they get more rebates and the customer is still happy. I don't understand they haven't figured this out yet. Sure they have a lower wattage, so people just install them closer together to get the same light coverage at most likely the same wattage. It doesn't make sense.


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

Light output does decrease rather quickly. even with the 400w MH. All lamps seem to dim, except incandensents.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

btharmy said:


> I have heard some utility co. give better rebates for t8 than for t5 because of the lower wattage. So, ec's buy more t8 to get as much light as the t5. As a result they get more rebates and the customer is still happy. I don't understand they haven't figured this out yet. Sure they have a lower wattage, so people just install them closer together to get the same light coverage at most likely the same wattage. It doesn't make sense.


The T-8's are much cheaper since the T-5's are still relatively new to the market.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

wendon said:


> What do you mean by "open" 15' ceilings. We've use T5 HO's and love the results. 4-bulb fixtures with reflectors. It depends on how many foot-candles you're trying to achieve. I've found with the fixtures I use, it's just as cheap to use more 4-bulb fixtures than 6-bulb fixtures with wider spacing. Another plus is the T5's long life!


The red is the key and of course what are they doing in the area is the other. 

Here is a link to one web page from a seller that breaks it down.

Recommended Light Levels

You can also look at the web page it came from Here

Many major lamp manufactures have free software that you can use on line and download to similuate
what size and type of lamp/fixture one will need to meet some requirement of foot-candles.

foot candle calculation software


----------

